# barney and soulja boy



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 23, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5FzlTzpt20I

this might be the greatest video ever.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_http://youtube.com/watch?v=5FzlTzpt20I

this might be the greatest video ever._

 
i seen this one already, but i must say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i like it when the little boy say "crunk that solja boy" rofl


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 25, 2007)

hahahahahha


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 28, 2007)

i loved the superman bit...it was funny!


----------



## mommymac (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh my word! that is too funny, and Soulja Boy had us thinking he created that dance LMAO!


----------

